
Show HN: new website - benhowdle89
http://www.kashflow.com/
======
icoder
I like the 'bottom' part, which clearly explains the product. I find the used
(stock) images at the top distractive (too much detail to ignore, too much
blur to discern, also they don't tell me much, do you really need them
anyway?). Plus there's a lot of information on top of the image fader, some of
which a bit harder to read.

If it's just me, please ignore this, I might not be your average visitor
(although I am your audience having just started a 2-person company).

